# ID AMF/Western Flyer/American Flyer bike



## brandyc79 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have an old bike that was given to me as a kid...it was an antique when I received it and now I would like to learn more about it and hopefully give it a bit of a "face lift".

It has an AMF 7027-A17 sticker on the tube below the saddle, a Western flyer fork sticker and a Galaxy Flyer chain guard.  The bike is blue with silver handlebars that come up then back down (reminds me of a Harley type handlebar).  There are numbers on the side: R004364 I am guessing serial # but I don't have any idea where to even look up such a number 

I don't really know what else to say to help ID this bike, if you can help that would be super!  Let me know what further information would help with this request as well 

Brandy


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 3, 2010)

AMF built a ton of bikes for Western Auto in the 60s and 70s. There's not much info available for dating these later bikes. They designed the frames in the mid 50s, and didn't change anything for the next 15 years or so! Posting a pic may help, as some graphics and parts are more typical of certain years.


----------

